# sour disel



## pot man27 (Mar 4, 2006)

i have just picked up what is so called sour diesel i got some seeds out of it and was wondering how good it is and if anyone has grown it and if its a good producer


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Mar 5, 2006)

*i have never smoked it or grown it but have read nothing but good shit about it. thats supposed to be some killer shit. toss them seeds in the ground. *


----------



## rebelwithoutacause (Mar 6, 2006)

You should post a grow journal of em'


----------



## Heinous Anus (Mar 11, 2006)

I've grown, and smoked it when it was grown by expert growers.  VERY potent smoke.  High body/head...really good shit.

Smoke a bowl or two of that cured bud and relax the rest of the night.


----------

